# Camp Canine Kennels Milton, Delaware



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I googled and only found a groomer in that location with that name.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I found "Camp Canines" 
Look to be a backyard breeder with a couple of dogs with all four clearances...but most of the dogs in OFA have spotty clearnaces..


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

LibertyMe, Your pups are beautiful! Your Lexi looks a lot like my Casey.


----------



## bmoran06 (May 16, 2011)

Very good breeder. We got a pup from them about 18 months ago. Getting a second dog from them in 2 weeks. She is a former vet tech. Dogs are in good shape and is a responsible breeder. Highly recommend them.


----------



## Camp Canine Kennel (Jul 12, 2012)

My Name is Stephanie Schrock and I am Camp Canine Kennels in Milton Delaware. One of my clients alerted me to the Golden Retriever Forum about a posting Libertyme responded to labeling me as a Backyard Breeder. I would be glad to verify with you that I am not and never have been and take offense to people posting things without really knowing a person!!! ALL of my dogs have their clearances (OFA,CERF,CARDIOLOGY) and I am a member of the GRCA and currently show in Conformation (Breed). I only joined this Forum to be able to respond to this posting, so I would appreciate it if Libertyme would remove the posting from May 2011. If you would like to talk to me my e-mail is [email protected]. Look forward to your response. Stephanie


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Camp Canine Kennel said:


> My Name is Stephanie Schrock and I am Camp Canine Kennels in Milton Delaware. One of my clients alerted me to the Golden Retriever Forum about a posting Libertyme responded to labeling me as a Backyard Breeder. I would be glad to verify with you that I am not and never have been and take offense to people posting things without really knowing a person!!! ALL of my dogs have their clearances (OFA,CERF,CARDIOLOGY) and I am a member of the GRCA and currently show in Conformation (Breed). I only joined this Forum to be able to respond to this posting, so I would appreciate it if Libertyme would remove the posting from May 2011. If you would like to talk to me my e-mail is [email protected]. Look forward to your response. Stephanie


Posting from 2011 can not be removed from the forum. We can only change our posts for the first 24 hrs after that only admin. can modify a post. There is freedom of speech- First amendment right. LibertyME said Camp Canine appeared to be a BYB due to OFFA clearances or lack of.

Do you have a website for your goldens? I looked up Camp Canine on OFFA.org- This may not be you. Some of the dogs only have 1-2 clearances and others have all 4 but the eyes are expired (done over a year ago). This could be were the BYB comment came from. 

Are you part of Chesapeake Golden Retriever Club or a different one such as Potomac Valley or Lenape? You could be a member of GRCA and not actually be a breeder so to me it does not mean much similar to the AKC. It me it means more if you are also a localize breed club as well.

You can still be a member here


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If Camp Canines Chenin is yours, she has no hip or elbow clearances on OFA. Her offspring: Camp Canines Soave, Syrah, and Shiraz are sired by a dog with no clearances verifiable on OFA. And if you are a member of the GRCA, if you follow the Code of Ethics, then the verifiable information on OFA concerning Camp Canines Merlot (born on May 5,2005) shows that she had two litters in 2006. Her eyes on OFA haven't shown a clearance since 2009. And she just had her hips and elbows done this year, 2012. These are not the recommendations from the GRCA COE. Many of us have gotten into breeding the other way, first we had dogs that we loved and showed and eventually worked our way to having dogs that we might breed. And LibertyMe is accurate...the parents' clearances behind many of these dogs ARE spotty. It is an old thread...


----------



## Camp Canine Kennel (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi Mika Tallulah,
Thanks for your welcome to still be a member here, but it seems like too much Drama for me! I do have a website in progress for my Boarding/Grooming Business campcaninekennelde.com, you will find a section for the Goldens. I was a member of Misipillian Kennel Club for 15+ years, but not as active as I would have liked due to carrier/family. I am currently an active member of Greater York German Shepherd Dog Club, as I show German Shepherds/Goldens and Cockers in the Specialty and All Breed Ring. Most of the dogs on OFA have been retired and the ones that are missing clearances were Penn Hip. The others that are in my Breeding program need to have their eyes done again this fall at the SMKC Show. Still wish people would not label others before the facts!!!!


----------



## Camp Canine Kennel (Jul 12, 2012)

OOOHHHHH Sally's Mom,
I am trying to be as nice as I can, #1. There is more to Hips than just OFA, are you familiar with Penn-Hip ? #2. I do follow the Code of Ethics, get your facts straight before you strike, Camp Canines Merlot is a MALE, so yes he SIRED 2 litters in 2006 and I thought it would be neat since he scored high in Penn-Hip to go ahead and get an OFA Rating as well. Pretty impressive for a 7yr old BOY to Rate a GOOD HIP AND ELBOWS. Their is more to life than this, I have spent enough time here. Wish you all the best.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Camp Canine Kennel said:


> OOOHHHHH Sally's Mom,
> I am trying to be as nice as I can, #1. There is more to Hips than just OFA, are you familiar with Penn-Hip ? #2. I do follow the Code of Ethics, get your facts straight before you strike, Camp Canines Merlot is a MALE, so yes he SIRED 2 litters in 2006 and I thought it would be neat since he scored high in Penn-Hip to go ahead and get an OFA Rating as well. Pretty impressive for a 7yr old BOY to Rate a GOOD HIP AND ELBOWS. Their is more to life than this, I have spent enough time here. Wish you all the best.


Sally's mom is familiar with both OFA and Penn-Hip- She is a vet herself . I don't think she was trying to attack you. She is normally very supportive of others. She was looking at the OFA website and then pointing out a discrepancy she saw. She had no way of knowing your dogs were Penn-Hip. Even though GRCA recognizes OVA and Penn-Hip. OFA seems be preferred by most here at the very least. 

They only way people learn about a breeders practices is by researching them as well as talking with them of course. 

Thank you for clarifying the info.

I would like to encourage you to look around a little before you make a snap judgement in just one thread . Someone asked a question over a ago and then this thread was brought back to life by you.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Camp Canine Kennel said:


> OOOHHHHH Sally's Mom,
> I am trying to be as nice as I can, #1. There is more to Hips than just OFA, are you familiar with Penn-Hip ? #2. I do follow the Code of Ethics, get your facts straight before you strike, Camp Canines Merlot is a MALE, so yes he SIRED 2 litters in 2006 and I thought it would be neat since he scored high in Penn-Hip to go ahead and get an OFA Rating as well. Pretty impressive for a 7yr old BOY to Rate a GOOD HIP AND ELBOWS. Their is more to life than this, I have spent enough time here. Wish you all the best.


Are you familiar with the fact that Penn Hip does not perform elbow clearances? Yes, it's nice you went back and did them on your 7 year old boy... but it would have been much nicer (and actually in line with the COE) if you had done both hips and elbows up front before he sired a litter. This also would have meant waiting until he was 2 years old so that his elbows could actually be cleared. Sorry, but your claim of following this COE is sounding a little hollow at the moment.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My facts are straight. I believe that if you do other than OFA, to follow the GRCA COE, then if you do OVC or Penn Hip the dog must be at least two years. I was very careful to say that certain clearances are not verifiable on OFA. I did not say there were no hip clearances. For that matter since your dogs are in k9data, why aren't the Penn Hips listed there. And quite frankly, one person may say a 50 th percentile is ok to breed where someone else might say it's 60 percent or nothing. And as Jersey's Mom pointed out, Penn Hip does not do elbows.... If there are clearances not verifiable on OFA, that observation speaks for itself. It is not an attack, don't even know who you are... But I do know LibertyMe and she is very ethical.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Camp Canine Kennel said:


> My Name is Stephanie Schrock and I am Camp Canine Kennels in Milton Delaware. One of my clients alerted me to the Golden Retriever Forum about a posting Libertyme responded to labeling me as a Backyard Breeder. I would be glad to verify with you that I am not and never have been and take offense to people posting things without really knowing a person!!! ALL of my dogs have their clearances (OFA,CERF,CARDIOLOGY) and I am a member of the GRCA and currently show in Conformation (Breed). I only joined this Forum to be able to respond to this posting, so I would appreciate it if Libertyme would remove the posting from May 2011. If you would like to talk to me my e-mail is [email protected]. Look forward to your response. Stephanie


You state above, "All of my dogs have their clearances(OFA,CERF, CARDIOLOGY)..." yet in your response to my response to that, you give me a lecture on Penn Hip. You can't have it both ways... And they aren't CERF if they need their eyes done? And that dogs that were in your breeding program should still be tested since PU can show up in 14.5 year old dogs? I truly don't care what anyone does because all of us have to live with our decisions. I take issue when statements are made that are not supported by what anyone with a computer can verify on the Internet.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Well said Sally's Mom


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Camp Canine Kennel said:


> OOOHHHHH Sally's Mom,
> I am trying to be as nice as I can, #1. There is more to Hips than just OFA, are you familiar with Penn-Hip ? #2. I do follow the Code of Ethics, get your facts straight before you strike, Camp Canines Merlot is a MALE, so yes he SIRED 2 litters in 2006 and I thought it would be neat since he scored high in Penn-Hip to go ahead and get an OFA Rating as well. Pretty impressive for a 7yr old BOY to Rate a GOOD HIP AND ELBOWS. Their is more to life than this, I have spent enough time here. Wish you all the best.


 
Whew. This is rich...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Ironically, I was trying to be as nice as I could....


----------



## Marley21 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Wow*

:no::no::no::no: :doh: CAMP CANINES IS NOT A BACKYARD BREEDER HAVE YOU EVER BEEN THERE? CAUSE I HAVE THATS WHERE I GOT MY DOG MARLEY AND ITS A BEAUTIFUL PLACE WITH BEAUTIFUL DOGS!! WHO DO YOU THINK YOU ARE MR.LIBERTYME TO JUDGE A PLACE THAT YOU HAVE NEVER BEEN TO


LibertyME said:


> I found "Camp Canines"
> Look to be a backyard breeder with a couple of dogs with all four clearances...but most of the dogs in OFA have spotty clearnaces..


----------



## Marley21 (Aug 19, 2013)

shegga12 said:


> Has anyone heard of Camp Canine Kennels in Milton, Delaware regarding Golden Retriever Puppies?


 :wavey:YES I HAVE I GOT MY DOG MARLEY AT CAMP CANINE IN MILTON DELAWARE ITS A GREAT PLACE


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Marley21, I am sorry you feel a thread started over 2 years ago is an attack on you and your puppy. You may not be aware, typing in all CAPS is the internet version of yelling at someone. You might want to check put and enjoy other sections of the forum. We love to see puppy pictures.

I know that the term Back Yard Breeder has different connotations to different folks. Back Yard Breeding does not necessarily mean the dogs are treated poorly, are dirty, unkempt or are unattractive. To me it means they are not following their country's Code of Ethics for breeding.

In this forum and especially in the choosing a breeder section we hold breeders to the high standards set by the Golden Retriever Club of America's Code of Ethics for breeders in the US. That means we expect breeding dogs to be over two and have been tested for Elbows (OFFA is now the only source in North America), hips (OFFA is the most common though PennHIP is acceptable), heart by a cardiologist, and eyes done every year by CERF or OFFA. When lack of clearences are verified online through OFFA's trusted public database, we as a group and I personally will point that out. Personal acquaintance is not necessary to see gaps in clearences. 

I truly hope that this breeder is following the COE and doing the testing. What she is not doing at this time on her website (the public face of her breeding program she has chosen to put out there) is making it easy and transparent for potential puppy buyer to do thier due diligence in checking health clearences. She is not listing registered names of parents and she is not stating she is testing elbows in her online statements (though she could be but I can't check because there are no names). From her previous posts here, she was using PennHIP but is not recording the results with OFFA. These things are serious concerns for any puppy buyer. 

To be very honestly if I came across this website, as a puppy buyer, I would pass her by because of the lack of information. There are to many breeders with better information on their sites and breed clubs with referrals making it much easier than this breeder is.

I am glad that you have had a good experience with this breeder and are enjoying your Marley. I hope to see you around in other areas. Thank you for sharing your experience. I would be curious to know if Marley's parents, grandparents and on back have their clearences, if you feel comfortable sharing, it would add to your personal experience with Camp Canines.

Welcome to the forum. If you have not already, you might want to start a thread in the member introduction section. You would be able to share some pictures there of Marley.


----------



## jack15 (Aug 26, 2013)

Is this the same breeder or person who used to go by the kennel "Stefla's GSDs" I had one of those GSDs who turned out to have horrible nerves, This person told me her dogs could do schutzhund. My dog with very bad nerves died at 7 years old with DM. I notified the stud's owner. Stefla has not been around the internet for 10 years because I always wanted her to know about the dog she sold me. And this is the first time I have come across anyone from Milton De. As I remember, she bred GSDs, Goldens, and funny looking kittens.


----------



## jack15 (Aug 26, 2013)

You like to name your dogs after wines, right Stephanie?


----------



## jack15 (Aug 26, 2013)

What is the name of your kennel Stephanie? Without that, you cant check OFA.Also PennHip can be done at 4 months. It seems there is a lot of confusion about OFA and PennHip. What the this OVC, I mean really? Real dogs will be competing at the 2013 WUSV in Chester Pa in Oct. Unfortunately we have useless show dogs too.


----------



## Marley21 (Aug 19, 2013)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Marley21 (Aug 19, 2013)

:crossfing:crossfing


MikaTallulah said:


> Posting from 2011 can not be removed from the forum. We can only change our posts for the first 24 hrs after that only admin. can modify a post. There is freedom of speech- First amendment right. LibertyME said Camp Canine appeared to be a BYB due to OFFA clearances or lack of.
> 
> Do you have a website for your goldens? I looked up Camp Canine on OFFA.org- This may not be you. Some of the dogs only have 1-2 clearances and others have all 4 but the eyes are expired (done over a year ago). This could be were the BYB comment came from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marley21 (Aug 19, 2013)

LJack said:


> Marley21, I am sorry you feel a thread started over 2 years ago is an attack on you and your puppy. You may not be aware, typing in all CAPS is the internet version of yelling at someone. You might want to check put and enjoy other sections of the forum. We love to see puppy pictures.
> 
> I know that the term Back Yard Breeder has different connotations to different folks. Back Yard Breeding does not necessarily mean the dogs are treated poorly, are dirty, unkempt or are unattractive. To me it means they are not following their country's Code of Ethics for breeding.
> 
> ...


no i didnt know that CAPS was yelling lol :doh: and yes it did bother me a lot cause when i look up camp canines this shows up right below it ,so it might be old to you but its new to me and everyone that looks up her web page. is it a law that she has to show everything online about her dogs like tested for Elbows (OFFA , hips (OFFA penn hip eye and this and that ? it looks like a lot of slander to me saying things about someone elses Business and Livelihood that may not be true is not right and i think it was wrong! but thank you for explaining everything to me and welcoming me to the site


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Marley21 said:


> is it a law that she has to show everything online about her dogs like tested for Elbows (OFFA , hips (OFFA penn hip eye and this and that ? it looks like a lot of slander to me saying things about someone elses Business and Livelihood that may not be true is not right and i think it was wrong!


No, it is not a law, just a very good practice that most reputable breeders who are savvy enough to have a website use to be transparent with potential puppy buyers. 
It certainly eliminates the need to point out missing clearances if they are all immediately available online from a public trusted database like OFFA. 

The items that seem to have upset you the most are verifiable facts and an expressed opinion based on verifable fact. Neither of which as I understand it, fall in to the Libel/Slander realm. 

You are of course able and welcome to disagree with any opinion. I disagree with people all the time and there are folks who disagree with me. Ah, the wonders of being human!

The facts are what they are. You don't have to like them, but pointing out a missing clearance is not the wrong thing to do. It means future puppy buyers will know to check and to ask when something is not verifiable. I feel every puppy buyer has the right to make an informed decision. I hope you feel the same.


----------



## PoeRegard (Aug 2, 2018)

I bought my Golden, Poe, from here last year. Wonderful dog and fantastic breeder. This is the place. Not sure if Stepheny is still doing the breeding in addition to running the kennel. Mary


----------

